# apricot APH eye colour



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

can apricot APH's have black eyes or is it only red?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

are you getting a hog??? they are great fun and i think aiprocots only have black eyes but im not 100%  i have 2 and they are so sweet. 

Mc Spike


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

yep reserved it today  i'm told it has black eyes but i can only find pictures of ones with red eyes


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

herp boy said:


> yep reserved it today  i'm told it has black eyes but i can only find pictures of ones with red eyes












thats an algerian one so maybe its an algerian apircot  i have a brown and algerian brown.

Mc Spike


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

apricots have red eyes, if it has black eyes then its a dark eyed cinnicot


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

perhaps...was told the parents are both apricots but the grandparents are not. Is that one of your hedgehogs? its cute


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

herp boy said:


> perhaps...was told the parents are both apricots but the grandparents are not. Is that one of your hedgehogs? its cute


nope it is of a colour guide that i found have you got any pics?? if so you will be able to know and is it regestered?? 

Mc Spike


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

emailed them to get pics but so far they have not sent any... it's from a pet shop so there is a good chance it won't be registered.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

herp boy said:


> emailed them to get pics but so far they have not sent any... it's from a pet shop so there is a good chance it won't be registered.


well if its from a petshop you can poss go in and ask to take pics???

and if so i would register it when its in your care im looking for a champ now lol.

Mc Spike


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

i don't live anywhere near the petshop and they are getting delivered to me. There are photos of the mother on the website.

this is her.











anyone know what colour it is?


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

bump!

black eyed white?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

herp boy said:


> i don't live anywhere near the petshop and they are getting delivered to me. There are photos of the mother on the website.
> 
> this is her.
> 
> ...


well im rubbish with colours but tbh i would say black eyed white because albine (wich is the only other colour it can think it could be) would hive realy light pink eyes :|

Mc Spike


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

red eyed cinnicot snowflake


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

apricot is the spike colour. it has black eyes. if they had red-eyes they would be albino. you do get red-eyed cinnacots also.

albinoism is a genetic condition which makes them pale and eyes red as with people. unfortunately, when it comes to animals names get interchanged and quite often made up to make something sound more exotic than it is to charge more money or sound more interesting.

a good example of this is the albino kingsnake. a year ago you could buy a decent size one for £50. Now, they are being called red-eyed lavender banana banded kingsnakes and prices have shot up! its still the same snake! LOL!

these hedgehogs have not been bought in , i bred them personally and parents and grandparents are still with me. none of them are albinos.


hope this clears things up and will email you pics monday once laptop is fixed.

cheers


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

yep that cleared it up. would it be possible to get it sent up for thursday?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I will have one of these (not sure on a colour yet) for my birthday in july (although the oh doesnt know it yet....) :flrt::flrt:they r gorgeous


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

lovely hog looks a bit like my girl although mine has black eyes.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

hedgehog genetics arent the same as reptiles
apricots have red eyes so if it has orange quills and black eyes then its a dark eyed cinnicot


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

scotshop said:


> apricot is the spike colour. it has black eyes. if they had red-eyes they would be albino. you do get red-eyed cinnacots also.
> 
> albinoism is a genetic condition which makes them pale and eyes red as with people. unfortunately, when it comes to animals names get interchanged and quite often made up to make something sound more exotic than it is to charge more money or sound more interesting.
> 
> ...


your post contradicts itself a bit you say all hogs with red eyes are albinos but you can get red eyed cinnicots?

anyway

apricot isnt just quill colour, a few things have to be taken in to account when classifying colours, first would be what colour set they are in, A.white belly colours or B. algerian colours as well as nose and skin colour etc..

so lets say we are talkin white belly colours here, apricots have red eyes and are completely different to albino,
hogs with red eyes come in , pale apricot, apricot, champagne, ruby eyed cinnicot and albino, non are the same colour

i dont get your point about the snakes? hogs are sold for the same price (£150) regardless of colour by the vast majority of breeders 

albino means the hogs produces no pigment in the quills/skin/fur producing an all white hog (solid white quills/red eyes)

apricots have quills banded with pale orange so are producing pigment, an "orange" lookin hog with dark eyes would be a dark eyed cinnicot

here are a few pic, note the banding in the first few pics and lack of in the albinos in the last cpl


























and the albino


















genetically apricot has nothing to do with albino they are diff genes same with the other red eyed colours

hope this helps,


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

well explained Pgag! The appearance of the two colours, apricot and albino are very different. I have an apricot and her eyes are a beautiful deep ruby. The albino that I have recently had in a litter had eyes that were very obviously pink, not red.

An apricot cannot have black eyes.


----------

